# SoCal Options for boarding?



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Bear/Summit, Mt high, Mammoth?
Am i missing any?


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Mt. Baldy but its only natural snow and not opened often and I hear is bad unless they get dumped on which isnt often. I bought tickets last year for like $20 from some early season deal but the season was so bad it wasn't opened often and when it was I never ended up going


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Last year was bad no doubt about it, but the year before was definitely ride-able.

Season passes were only like $120 and you can just book the tickets online so it worth to have if you want to make a quick day trip


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Mt waterman
I dont think they have a web page but if there is snow they will open. They have 2 or maybe 3 lifts. I've never boarded there but I've hiked and biked past it countless times. If you drive up Angeles crest highway you can't miss it as the parking lot is just a turn out and the chairlift is about fifty feet off the side of the road. I believe they operated two seasons ago?


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Snow Valley


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Go to Mammoth. By far the best mountain in Socal (or near socal). It's a legit big mountain - 11,000 feet at the peak. 

Last year was a bad year not only for Mammoth but in the midwest in general, but I still managed to get there on a March weekend when it dumped 3 feet in 24 hrs. That morning was EPIC - see pic. Mammoth gets ALOT Of snow - at one point in 2010, it had the most snow of ANYWHERE IN THE WORLD. 

From what i've read, Mammoth should have a good year this year. 

Mind you, it's a solid 5 hr drive from Los Angeles. But IMHO, it's worth it. I love that mountain.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Actually that's a good idea, i just saw i can get a pass for 300 bucks if i get it soon
Are there cheap places to stay at? I'm like 5-6 hours away so day trip is out of the question.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

jml22 said:


> Actually that's a good idea, i just saw i can get a pass for 300 bucks if i get it soon
> Are there cheap places to stay at? I'm like 5-6 hours away so day trip is out of the question.


Season passes are $199 if you're a student:laugh: but what is this non sense about day trips out of the question. Wake up at 0200 and make the drive, have a totally awesome shred day that was completely worth it and get home by 12. Bam


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

jml22 said:


> Actually that's a good idea, i just saw i can get a pass for 300 bucks if i get it soon
> Are there cheap places to stay at? I'm like 5-6 hours away so day trip is out of the question.


where are you talking about getting a pass for $300? the only place that cheap is Mtn High. I love me some Mtn High!!! I don't know about cheap lodging in wrightwood, I live about an hourish from there. 

I know there's cheap motels in both Big Bear and Mammoth tho. Condos can be had on the cheap if you have a group. Couches can be found for even cheaper :laugh:


Wangta, I remember that weekend myself. Looks like a lot of chair 10, 3 and 5..ahhhhhh..... This year will be better, it simply has to!


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Web site says 300.
Aw man that's psycho insane status lol. Take 3 hour shifts on driving? lol
I'd rather spend 50-100 with 3-4 friends for the night, board 2 days and then drive home.
It's not the drive up i worry about it's driving home in the dark


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

oh you mean for the college pass. 

damn kids git off mah lawn!


and yeah, none of the so cal resorts are really worth a trip. If you're here yeah they're fun. But to plan a ski trip to socal is kinda silly. Mammoth is the way to go fo sho. 

unless you're 100% into park., then I guess big bear is it.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Are there hotel rentals for liek 50-100 nearby?


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

motel 6 is pretty cheap in mammoth 75$ i think.

I usually just get a condo.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

mixie said:


> I know there's cheap motels in both Big Bear and Mammoth tho. Condos can be had on the cheap if you have a group. Couches can be found for even cheaper :laugh:
> 
> 
> Wangta, I remember that weekend myself. Looks like a lot of chair 10, 3 and 5..ahhhhhh..... This year will be better, it simply has to!


Yeah - I was surprised how relatively inexpensive housing is in Mammoth. You can even get something for a decent rate less than a week in advance. 

Yeah man - that was an epic weekend! And you know my chairs, haha. Hoping for the best this year - I honestly think it'll be another amazing year for Mammoth and that whole region (Tahoe included).


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

oh yeah...I think I only missed one powder day last season but that's not saying much. It was a bad year. 


when you know the dates you're coming back hit me up! I hope to be there a lot in Jan-Feb this year. 

mammoth is also super cheap in the spring if you can swing week day only trips. I've been able to negotiate a cheap weekly rate w/o house keeping at some of the small hotels. 

By the time April and May roll around it's already 85-90 down in So Cal. Everyone forgets about snowboarding and starts surfing. Ive had some epic days in April and May with the mountain pretty much to myself. It's crazy.

Two seasons ago it dumped 2 feet on a sunday in May. I watched everyone get the hell out of town EARLY. Everyone is scared to chain up or drive in the smallest amount of snow (LA people don't know what weather is, Im guilty here too) Then monday the only people on the mountain were locals and retirees. And me...


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

How are weather conditions on a regular basis there?
Do i need to unpack my eskimo suits?


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

15-30 f

not really that cold. thin fleece and a shell would do on most days.


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

If you have more than 1 day and have a bit of money to work with, go Mammoth, totally worth the drive. Went last year and had a blast.

If you're looking for a day trip or to be more budget conscious, Bear is the way to go. I like Mt High but Bear just keeps their runs better all day. Plus if you schedule in advance you can stay at the hostel for like 20-30 a night depending on the room. Shit, I used a sleeping bag and a few blankets and slept in my car a few times last season.. Just don't sleep in the Bear parking lot, they don't like that.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I rode Bear a couple years ago, and that place is a joke unless you are strictly a park rider or just starting out. Seems like Mammoth would be worth the drive.


----------

